# Premiere Elements und Sepia



## Sladi (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Wie kann ich einen Film in Premiere in Sepia tönen ? Gibt es
dafür ein Free Filter oder Plugin ?

Gruss Sladi


----------



## chmee (16. Januar 2005)

Kenne Premiere Elements nicht, aber schau mal unter den Videoeffekten nach nem Effekt
der zB Einfärben heisst. 
Gibt es unter Videoeffekte Ordner mit Namen "Anpassen" oder "Bild einstellen" ?


----------

